# حجز فنادق دبي مع مكتب ترحال العربية



## مكتب افكار (26 أكتوبر 2011)

حجز فنادق دبي مع مكتب ترحال العربية
 





[/IMG]
السياحة في دبي – فنادق دبي – رحلة الى دبي
سافر الى دبي مع ترحال العربية
واسكن في اطول مبنى فندقي في العالم
فندق روز ريحان روتانا شارع الشيخ زايد في دبي
Rose Rayhaan by Rotana

عرض خاص مع ترحال العربية
3 أيام / ليلتان
1450 ريال للشخص في غرفة مزدوجة

2250 للشخص في غرفة مفردة

العرض يشمل الاقامة ليلتان + تذكرة سفر ذهابا وعودة
تمديد الليلة الاضافية ب 590 ريال للغرفة لليلة لشخصين

الطفل 950 ريال والرضيع 350 ريال

يمكن السفر من اي مدينة خليجية على طيران ناس او طيران العربية او طيران
البحرين او طيران فلاي دبي
للحجز يمكنكم الاتصال على الرياض
مكتب ترحال العربية

بالرياض حي المصيف

012631303 – 2635433 – 2633538
0505756800 – 0568919429



,


----------

